# New Arrival: Raketa Perpetual Calendar Blue Dialed



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Was expecting this one for a loooong time, along 2 other new arrivals. Postie brought it today, along with the bill from customs: 18,98â‚¬ for the three of them... and I was already imagining myself leaving blood stains on every cushion I might sit on... feeling a lot more courageous now about ordering from East Europe.

Anyway, here's a Raketa Perpetual Calendar from the 80s in a new strap. 2628.H 19j. This is one of those dials that are hard to capture, especially without enough natural light.I should have probably got pictures during the day...





































The strap was a b*** to fit as it is too thick. With these kind of hooded lugs it's easy to be the case.


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool looking dial, just had a look at some more raketa watches, they have good style that I like


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice looking watch Kutusov,straps looking nice too with the blue matching the dial.

The dial looks interesting,with all the words and numbers,

i would have to do a crash course in Russian to understand it though :read:

could you tell me what the "extra" crown does?

I have a Raketa no date or day,movement:SU 2609.HA,

that keeps great time,and is one of my favorites,

anyway congrats! :yes2:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys!



sam. said:


> could you tell me what the "extra" crown does?


Sure, it circles the years and months on the white windows in the top and bottom of the dial. The perpetual calender thing is more like a calculation ruler where you can get the calender for a particular month. You set the year at the bottom along with the month on the dial and, on the top, it gives which days of the month is Monday, Tuesday and so on. To tell you the truth, I really don't know how it works but it wouldn't matter as I also don't know Russian..


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lost me just after "Sure" :lol:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> The strap was a b*** to fit as it is too thick. With these kind of hooded lugs it's easy to be the case.


I agree with you about the hooded lugs - they can be very, very tight. Sometimes so fine that you can't even fit a NATO. Now *THAT'S* tight!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sam. said:


> You lost me just after "Sure" :lol:


It's a Russian thing, we westerners can't even mentally divide a number by two digits and they had to know how to build a space-craft by the 4th grade 



Drum2000 said:


> I agree with you about the hooded lugs - they can be very, very tight. Sometimes so fine that you can't even fit a NATO. Now *THAT'S* tight!!


I already had that notion and ordered this strap that was on the seller's "thin leather strap" section! Problem is the two layers of leather but it's very soft and confy so I suspect it will give in easily.

BTW... we missed your birthday, didn't we? 1-day-late-happy birthday!!







:drinks:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Day-time photo... this is what the dial looks like when it gets direct light:










So as you can see the blue has a great range, from a very dark blue to an electric blue kind of thing.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Sam, if you look at the lighter picture, you'll see there's a wee white portion at the very edge of the dial, both top and bottom of the dial. This contains a set of year dates at the bottom like 2010, 2011 and so on. The top white strip contains days (in Cyrillic on this particular dial - also comes in English if you get an export one) :yes:

The extra crown allows you to turn this (chapter ring) till you can line up both day and date at the top, and year and month at the bottom, thus giving you a form of perpetual calendar. *IF* you set it up correctly, then you can look to the 27th and see it's a Thursday, even tho' you may be looking on a Monday three weeks before. And vice versa of course. Works fairly well for the life span of the chapter ring, (ISTR about 12 years) after which you need to do a bit of re-calculation to get that say 2001 is equal to the year 2013 - i.e. days and dates fall on same days in same months. :wallbash:

Orient do/did a very similar product, and there are other badged versions from CCCP-land. HTH a bit! :yes:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

mel said:


> Sam, if you look at the lighter picture, you'll see there's a wee white portion at the very edge of the dial, both top and bottom of the dial. This contains a set of year dates at the bottom like 2010, 2011 and so on. The top white strip contains days (in Cyrillic on this particular dial - also comes in English if you get an export one) :yes:
> 
> The extra crown allows you to turn this (chapter ring) till you can line up both day and date at the top, and year and month at the bottom, thus giving you a form of perpetual calendar. *IF* you set it up correctly, then you can look to the 27th and see it's a Thursday, even tho' you may be looking on a Monday three weeks before. And vice versa of course. Works fairly well for the life span of the chapter ring, (ISTR about 12 years) after which you need to do a bit of re-calculation to get that say 2001 is equal to the year 2013 - i.e. days and dates fall on same days in same months. :wallbash:
> 
> Orient do/did a very similar product, and there are other badged versions from CCCP-land. HTH a bit! :yes:


Thanks Mel.i understand the general principal now,although i'd have to have the watch in front of me to fully understand how it all works in practice,i have two digital's with a perp cal, and they go to 2030,if i haven't fully worked it out by then,i'll send you a PM late 2029! :lol:


----------

